

LZH Compression Algorithm to conclude development due to vulnerability - ukdm
http://en.gigazine.net/index.php?/news/comments/20100607_lzh_end/

======
teilo
"de-facto standard"? Where? I haven't seen an LZH/LHA file since I stopped
using Fidonet. In Japan, maybe?

Or is this more of an obscure thing that is exploited by virus makers?

~~~
mukyu
LZH is still in wide use by the Japanese.

